# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  ScarlettSkye's Amazing lucid dream challenges!

## ScarlettSkye108

My first dream challenge thread! lets hope i dont put up anything to crazy.
I will post your name here if you complete them, complete them all and you will be a grand champion of this challenge! Please give a dream description so I know your for realz :3

1: drill down to hell and punch satan in the face (no ones completed it yet(NC)
Bonus challenge: punch satan while wearing a tutu!
2: make cookies out of what ever you find in your pockets and eat them
Bonus challenge: share the cookies with homeless people (NC)
3: go back in time and write/preform a song with either John Lennon, Frank Sinatra or Freddie Mercury 
Bonus challenge: write the song with all three! (NC)
4: Transform yourself into a wolf and kill a dragon
Bonus challenge: find wolf me and kill it with me! (I'm the black wolf by the maple tree) (NC)
5: Fight a battle against the orcs 
Bonus challenge: do it from the back of a giant duck! (NC)
6: the king/queen of your own country
Bonus challenge: make your subjects do the chicken dance! (NC)
7: go to mars in a spaceship 
Bonus challenge: find David Bowie! (NC)

Grand champions: (NC)
This will be redone every Wednesday night or so

----------


## ScarlettSkye108

I guess I'll post another challenge because 1: these are old and 2: I've done them all  :tongue2: 

Challenge 1: Climb the Himalayan mountains and plant a flag at one of it's peaks
Bonus challenge: find a yeti a make him your climbing buddy

Challenge 2: turn mouse size and fight cats (or hawks or something if you're a cat lover)
Bonus Challenge: make tiny armor and weapons out of house hold items

Challenge 3: find herd of Pegasi and capture a Pegasus 
Bonus Challenge: race the Pegasus against DCs

----------

